# Worth it??



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Do you think that it is worth it to try this challenge??

To create a symphony with out using the standard orchestra instruments?? (like piano, violin, clarinet, horns etc. ) You still would have classification of instruments; woodwinds, brass, etc. 

I geuss what I am trying to get at is, is Classical music supposed to be limited to those tried and true instruments??


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Not really, MM, the guitar has been used, e.g. Mauro Giuliani - Guitar Concerto No. 1 in A Major and who can forget Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez. These, obviously, aren't symphonies but beautiful compositions all the same and classed as classical music.

Lynne


----------

